# Newbie - about to start our first IVF/ICSI at Bourn Hall, Cambs



## Becks1981

Hello everyone ... I'm new to this so please excuse me if I don't use the correct abbreviations straight away hehe. 

I'll start by explaining a little about our background/situation.  My DP and I have been together for 8 years and have been ttc for approximately 6 years but over the last 2 years I have been thinking that something is not quite right. 

In March 2012 we went to the Dr's to see if he could give us any advice and he referred us for blood tests and my DP had to do a SA. 

Nearly a year later after numerous blood tests, scans and SA's, I had to go for a dye test which they were unable to perform due to not being able to see my cervix (it's in a very awkward position).  So I was referred to our local hospital for a Laparoscopy (key hole surgery) in February 2013.  

Due to the fact that when I was 9 years old I had to have an Ileostomy (bag on my tummy - people are more familiar with a Colostomy bag) as I had ulcerative colitis, the surgeon had to perform an open Laparoscopy.  During which he found that both of my fallopian tubes are stuck as when my insides were healing from my previous surgery, the adhesions stuck to my tubes. 

The hospital told us that we are unlikely to conceive naturally and if we ever did, we'd more than likely have an ectopic pregnancy and that he thinks we should go down the IVF route. 

We were so relieved that we had been given an answer but at the same time it took a while to sink in.  Our hospital gave us a choice of which IVF clinic we'd like to go to and due to the amount of visits needed in a cycle, we chose Bourn Hall in Cambridge as it is the closest. 

So it has all happened really quickly if I now look back.  The longest time was waiting to receive our letter from BH saying we had been accepted and dates to attend the seminar and our first consultation. 

I decided to call BH to see if they had any cancellations and luckily enough they did  

Both of our appointments were moved forward by 2 weeks to  2nd and 8th May 2013 - I was ecstatic - I jumped around the kitchen like a loony!!

After reading LOADS on the net and a book my friend lent me about IVF I decided to start drinking 2-3 litres of water per day (i never used to really drink any) and I have been trying to drink as much milk as possible each day (I hate milk so have been adding Strawberry Nesqik to it to improve the taste). From what I've read the water intake will help during stimms and the milk will help with my protein intake. 

I know that I was researching loads on the net before the seminar about what to expect .. So for those of you who are waiting to attend your seminar at BH, here's what happened for us.  The seminar started at 14:00 but everyone was asked to arrive 30 minutes before.  We went to reception and were shown where we could get a drink and sit and wait. As it was a beautiful day (we were very lucky that the sun was actually shining), we decided to sit outside in BH's pretty grounds.  We were then walked over to a room which was set out with rows of chairs and a projector at the front for the PowerPoint presentation. 

The presentation was conducted by one of the consultants and lasted about 40 minutes. It was very informative but due to the amount I had read up on it beforehand, I'd say it was more of an eye opener for my other half.  As we all walked out we were handed our information pack which contained all of our consent forms which needed to be completed for our consultation appointment.  

The day of our consultation I was sooo excited but at the same time extremely anxious as I knew that this was the start of our journey. 

First of all we went to reception again where I was given a Visitors badge. We were then taken to the outpatients building where we waited in the waiting room. We then had our photo's, height and weight taken and I had my blood pressure taken in a side room.  

About 15 minutes later we were seen by our consultant (the same man who  took the presentation and whom remembered us).  We were asked lots of questions about our health and lifestyle and we had to sign another form.  I've been told that for EC I'll have to have a general anaesthetic due to the positioning of my cervix and tubes - but tbh I'm relieved as he can prod around as much as he likes and I won't feel a thing. I'm slightly concerned about the full bladder for ET - I'm worried I'll wee on the Dr if someone is pushing down on my bladder as I'd say I've got a pretty weak one - when I need to go, I really need to go lol. 

I then had to go for a blood test to check my ovarian reserve (this was a more modern one compared to the one our local hospital took.    

The consultant told us that I am slightly more prone to having an ectopic pregnancy due to my tubes being stuck - the current rate of this happening is 1%. 

All the staff at BH have been fantastic so far - we've only been there twice but already I feel at home when I'm there. 

As i am starting my Buserelin injections on 24th May between 18:00-20:00, I had my 'drug teach' the same day. I am petrified of needles and about 7 years ago even saw a hypnotist to try and help me.  So this is going to be a challenge but I'm not going to let it defeat me. When I used to see my Stoma, I used to faint but I had to get used to changing it as it was with me for life.  I am going to be sooo proud of myself when I have done my first jab 

I have been told that I need to call BH when AF arrives (red blood not the old brown - sorry for tmi), then they will call me on 10th June to let me know when to start my Gonal F injection. I will then take both injections between 18:00-20:00 each night. 

I've ordered myself a lovely girly wash bag to keep all my meds in as I work shifts and will need to do my injections at work sometimes - I'm really looking forward to the delivery of my meds (how sad is that). 

I'm due to go to Wembley Stadium this month to watch England play and will need to take one of my injections with me - women's handbags usually get searched on entering - does anyone know if they'll allow me in with my injection etc?  I'm thinking of calling them to find out. 

I'd love to hear from anyone else who is starting their DR on or near the same date as me and also anyone else who has an ileostomy/stuck tubes etc. it would be great to compare/share our experiences.  Any advice from people in the same boat would be really appreciated. 

I'm really sorry for such a long post - I'm a bit of a chatterbox hehe  

Love Rebecca xx


----------



## Wraakgodin

to FF, Rebecca!!! Have a good look round the site, post in whatever section you want and make yourself at home. There are so many sections here with a huge amount of information, so whatever you are going through there will be someone here to help you.

I had EC under general, I came round, obviously a bit high from the anaesthetic, because apparently I told the doctors I couldn´t wait to go through it all again! I am sure doctors have seen everything, don´t bother about peeing. I have a week bladder as well and I was ok. I don't know about Wembley, but give them a ring, perhaps a letter from your doctor might be needed.

Here are a few links that I think might help you.

Tubal Factors ~ CLICK HERE

IVF General chat ~ CLICK HERE

Keep a diary of your treatment (or read the experiences of others) ~ CLICK HERE

Cycle Buddies (undergoing treatment at the same time) - CLICK HERE

East Anglia ~ CLICK HERE

Complementary and Holistic Approaches - CLICK HERE

What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~   CLICK HERE

Our live chat room has a new member chat at 8pm on Wednesday. Here is our Chat Zone section which will give you info on other chats: CLICK HERE

Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support, information and cyber hugs if you need it.

Good luck!         

Sue


----------



## Lifestar

Hi Rebecca, its great to hear your story and its perfect timing for me as we are due to attend bourn clinic open day seminar thing 2mor!! So it was great reading your post and now having an idea what to expect 2mor! 
Funny what you said About it being an eye-opener for your husband I think that's exactly the same as us! I'm fairly clued up about what's in store but don't really think hubs has a clue! Think he reckons they are just going to pop one of his chaps in and jobs done! Lol he wrong!!
So im 29 and hubs is 33 no previous children and We've been ttc 2 years but not had a hint of a bfp and after various tests mine all fine, hubs came back with 1% and 2% morphology and we've ended up being reffered by nhs to bourn hall. 
So excited to get the ball rolling 2mor but equally so nervous!!
You know at the consultation when they Did your ovarian reserve test was that the AMH test? And did you get results same day?
Really wish you all the best with the process Hun and I'm sure you'll get the hang of the drugs etc, think that's my scariest bit!! 
Our consultation is already booked for week after next so we're not far behind you!!
Xxx


----------



## Becks1981

Hello Twinkle83 ... I'm so pleased that my post helped you.  Our original seminar date was today also, so we would have met each other hehe.  I hope you have a lovely day, let me know how you get on.  During the presentation they'll talk about the blood test you'll have on your consultation date, I'm not sure what a AMH test is though sorry . 

I've added you to my buddy list, I hope you don't mind - I bet we'll be cycling at roughly the same time - fingers crossed.  

My other half has found it difficult to decrease his alcohol intake (we had a heated discussion about it) but we went out on Saturday night, I drank water and I was so pleased that he did actually take on board what I said and what the consultant said 'it takes 3 months for his swimmers to replenish after a night of binge drinking'. He's got his mates stag do in the middle of June and I'm just goin to have to trust that he'll be good  . 

Let me know if I can help you further, I'm no pro lol but it'll be great to share stories . 

Take care xxx


----------



## Lifestar

Hey Becks,

Thanks for adding me to buddies list can see us comparing notes along the way!!!

So we've just had the seminar at Bourn and its lovely, reminds me of where we got married 
I felt very prepared after your post so thanks again! I'm also not worried about the consultation next tues now I know what to expect.
The consultant today explained it is the AMH blood test they do next week, so did you get your results that day or have to wait? I'm anxious to know what my AMH test is as my last FSH test was 12.5 which docs have told me is completely normal but I'm worried that's on the high side so interesting to see what this other blood test shows.
Found the seminar really good tho for hubs as he really didnt have a clue so I'm glad he's aware what's in store for us both but mainly me!! 
Totally understand where your coming from with the booze for the last few years while weve been ttc hubs has been enjoying himself on stag dos and lads nights Etc and I've kinda tried to tell him it won't help but even still I know how hard it is not to drink when your out and how easily they get carried away but now were within the 3 months its even more important and I think it's finally getting through to him! Although bless him when he did really cut down between sperm years before his test came back worse the second time even after him taking vits and being good so can kinda see why he was deflated!!
So I'm really excited to get started now but so nervous about all the drugs and timings etc!!
Are you planning on having IVF or ICSI? Do you know yet? Interesting how they said at seminar that they decide that for def on the day of egg transfer.
I'll be on cd 16 when I go to consultation on tues so expect af around the 1st June so assuming ill call them that day to let them know we're good to go!!
Not long for you now Hun, does it all kick off on 24th then for you?
Xxxx


----------



## Becks1981

Hey Twinkle ... So glad it went well for you both today  

No I didn't get my results of the AMH test the same day and still haven't found out. But, today I received the call from the drug dispenser company saying my meds will be delivered this Thurs 

She told me the dosage of my Gonaf F pens when she was reeling off what will be in the parcels.  I'm assuming from this that the results of my AMH test determined the dosage - but that's just me guessing  

Yep we don't know if we'll be doing IVF or ICSI until EC as will depend on the quality of my other halves swimmers!!

OMG ... My AF is also due on 1st June lol ... That is weird!!

When you go for your consultation, ask them if its possible for you to start your treatment on cd21 (my cd21 is 24th May) and that's when I start taking Buserelin injections (I chose the injection over the nasal spray - that's one thing I never thought I'd do lol). 

I then have to call BH on my first bleed day so they can work out all timings etc. BH then call me on 10th June to tell me when to start taking Stimms and how much. Apparently my monitoring week is ex 17th June. I've made my employer aware that I'd like 2 weeks off from EC - as I don't want the hassle of worrying about needing time off at short notice and I don't want to jeopardise everything by going to work!!

I'm so excited about going through IVF and have told sooo many people. I kind of hope that doesn't come back and bite me on the bum if we're not successful first time!!  I'm very level headed about the whole thing though and am hoping ill be able to cope. 

Does it take you long to get to BH? I was shattered for my consultation as I finished work at 7am, my other half picked me up from work and we left for Bourn. In rush hour it only took us about 45 mins from Bedford so that wasn't too bad. 

Take care xx


----------



## Lifestar

Hey Becks, 

OK thanks I'll maybe see if they will give me my AMH test results as im keen to know! Yes the results of the AMH will have given them idea on how well you will respond to stims and then they adjust your levels accordingly and i think this is in place to try and minimise the risk of OHSS  where you over stimulate and release too many eggs.
So did your drugs arrive yesterday and did you have to arrange a time for delivery that was suitable? Thats such a huge step hun u must be excited!! 

Ha spooky how close our cycles are, i think they will decide for me wether i will start treatment on cd21 or cd2 and again i think this comes down how well they think you will respond as to wether you have the long or the short protocol.
I personally think they will start me on cd2 as my consultation isnt until cd16 and i wouldnt think there is enough time to get my drugs delivered in time for me to start on this cd21 so maybe they will do cd2 or make me wait! who knows!! i'll find out Tues i guess!!! cant wait!!

Thats good you have taken time off work but i dont think i'll have much time off, as far as im aware we will know the day before we are due to go for appointments and esp with EC, we will have 36 hours notice as we will know once we take that trigger shot when we are due in for EC. Its more the monitoring week that bothers me, but my work are really good and so it shouldnt be a problem. 
I only really plan to have off the day of ET and the next day both as medical days and then i may take 1 days leave but counting on work to keep my mind off things!!
Totally done the same as you hun, loads of people know we are going to have IVF and i too am starting to think "oh dear" now the pressure is on!! But ive decided to just keep things vauge and i wont tell anyone (apart from maybe a few close mates) when the actuall stages are happing, that way there wont be loads of people calling or bugging me lol

We're about 20-25 mins from Bourn so thats not too bad at all, 9am appointment on Tuesday so will prob have to leave at 8am to ensure we get there!!!
Hope u have a nice weekend hun
xxxx


----------



## Becks1981

Hi Twinkle ... Just wanted to wish you good luck for tomorrow ... I'll be thinking of you ... Let me know how you get on  .  I bet you're sooo excited as I know I was before ours hehe. 

My meds arrived safely ... The company called me a few days before and arranged a delivery slot, they were great. 

Take care xxx


----------



## Lifestar

Hi Becks,

Today went well thanks for asking! I see you found the IVF cambs thread,  meant to tell you about that, as thats the other forumn ive been in but its mostly all IVF cambs patients and not Bourn.
So because of where i am in my cycle and the fact we've already had sex this month i now have to wait until next month to start. Doh!! if i'd have known i'd have held off for this month but never mind!
so i need to call them when af arrives, prob beg on June and then i am starting down regs on the 19th day so approx 19th June so I'll be a few weeks behind you! But always here for support if you need it hun!
They also did my AMH test and said they wont actually get the results back until a few weeks and unless there is a significant problem they probably wont volunteer the results of the test, but even still i think i'll ask just so i know!!
Glad your meds arrived!! Hope your ok and feeling positive!! 
xxxx


----------



## Becks1981

Hey Twinkle ... I'm so pleased it all went well for you today. 

Aww, that's probably why BH haven't called me back with my AMH test results if it takes 2 weeks and seems from what they told you I may not find out ... That's ok though. 

You won't be far behind me at all ... Ill be able to let you know how I'm getting on and help you in any way I can.  Next month will come round so quickly for you. 

Yeah I joined the Cambridge thread but I've also joined the Bourn Hall Cambridge thread for fellow BHers - I don't know if you've seen it . 

2 days and I start DRing - very excited but also extremely nervous. 

Take care xxx


----------



## Lifestar

Becks,

No ive not seen the BH thread i'll check it out!! Good luck with starting the meds 2mor then! once that first one is out the way im sure you'll be fine!!

Gosh i just cant wait for AF to arrive now! the sooner the better!!

xxx


----------



## Becks1981

What am I like lol ... Getting ahead of myself ... I start them on Friday  but thanks. 

I bet you've never been so excited for AF to arrive haha . 

Yeah look up the thread ... Ill see you in there ...

Have a good evening xxx


----------



## Lifestar

Hi Becks, how's it all going on the DR drugs? Are the injections easy? Hoping your managing ok and no side effects!
Just waiting for AF to arrive due anytime from weds -sat so who knows! Then I can call BH and arrange drugs delivery!! Won't be far behind you chick!!
Best of luck
Xxxx


----------



## Becks1981

Hey Twinkle ... Well, I've never been good with needles so I knew that IVF would be a challenge. 

So I done my first injection and I came over all light headed, I then proceeded to faint, went pale and my lips turned blue. My guide dog got so concerned she started licking me to try and bring me round I assume - but I was fine after lying down for about 10 mins and having a sugary drink. 

So the second night I decided to try something different after posting on cycle buddies - people suggested that my sugar levels may have been low and to have a sugary drink just before and after - so I did and it worked a treat. I was absolutely fine and omg what a relief I can tell you. 

Last nights also was fine apart from me bending the needle  ... Whoooopssss - I was concentrating on the dosage and not the needle in the vile ... But my DP came to the rescue and bent it back for me hehe.  

So hopefully the first one was just a blip and practice makes perfect. We'll all be pros at jabbing ourselves by the end of our cycles . 

Aww I bet you're starting to get excited now - once your meds come it feels like you've hit another milestone in your journey and I don't know about you but I was sooo excited waiting for my meds to finally arrive . 

I hope that AF arrives for us both this week ... We'll both be calling BH ... Yayyyy!!

Side effects - I had a constant dull headache for about 24 hrs after my first one but none since thank goodness. I've been drinking lots of water and have completely cut out all caffeine. I do feel my stomach is bloated/swollen though. I can only inject into my left side as my Ileostomy is on my right side. The nurse told me that if it starts getting painful/bruised then I can Aldo use the tops of my thighs - Atm I'm just sticking with my trusty belly .

I felt myself getting a tad snappy at work last night but that could have been due to it being extremely busy and people were not listening to me lol - I'm not sure if I can put that down to the meds. 

Keep me posted on how you're getting on - it won't be long and we'll be comparing stories . 

I hope you've been enjoying the sunshine. I fell asleep on the decking (omg when I woke up I could hardly move - it was so uncomfortable but the sun beating down on me was lovely  . 

Come on AF - make an appearance soon plssss 

Xxxxx


----------



## Floodster21

Hi,
I can't believe how similar my story is to yours!!!
I got married last August and in the September missed a period, started to feel sick and so thought I was pregnant, but unfortunately not. Few weeks after started having really bad stomach pains and then started bleeding but it was black and went on for days.  Anyway, headed to the doctor and after numerous tests,(where they couldn't find anything) I was transferred to the hospital and had a colposcopy in January this year and its transpires that when I had my appendix out 12 years ago, the scar tissue has wrapped my Fallopian tubes around my ovaries and means we would have little chance of getting pregnant.
Had so many questions to ask, and the nhs being as slow as it is, we started down the route privately. To cut a long story short, we have had all the tests, collected the drugs and starting injecting 0.5mg of buserelin tomorrow!!  Feeling a little nervous now but have had comfort in reading your posts.
Started taking folio acid last week but is there anything else I should be doing?

Any side effects I should know about.

Thanks Rachel x x


----------



## Becks1981

Hi Rachel ... Welcome to FF .

I'm so pleased my posts have helped you 

I'm on 0.5mg of Buserelin also and have just done number 4, so you won't be far behind me. Have you had a drug teach to show you how to inject etc?

Which clinic are you with?

There are many side effects but each person is different, some people don't get any ...

I'm also only taking Folic acid and have been for the past 2.5 years ... I'm drinking lots of water and people say that this helps keep the side effects at bay 

Good luck to you Rachel ... Take a look at http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=305870.0 ... This forum is for people like us who are going through their cycles in June/July ... It's a great place to meet new people and share your stories/concerns ... Everyone is so friendly and helpful.

Please feel free to ask me any further questions and ill do my best to answer them xxx  xxx


----------



## Floodster21

Hi,
Yes we had our lesson last Thursday so drugs in fridge and all ready to go!!

We are in a clinic in Macclesfield, how about you?

Will try and sleep tonight to keep the nerves at bay and will keep drinking plenty of water  

Thanks for the link, will have a look now.

It's good to talk


----------



## Floodster21

Hi

First injection done and was ok really. Stomach slightly swollen now though where needle went in, is that normal?  

X x x


----------



## Becks1981

Hi Rachel ... Yay, congratulations ... Your journey has begun . 

We're at Bourn Hall in Cambs.  

I had my 5th one tonight and my stomach is also slightly swollen too. So I don't think it's anything to worry about. I've bled slightly after my last 2 also ... But all ok, just leaves a tiny bruise. 

Have a lovely evening and feel proud of yourself   xxx


----------



## Lifestar

Becks, glad the injections are going well! sounds like you had a few mini drama's with the fainting and the bent needle! lol at least DH was there to save the day!! did you take your other half to the drugs teach with you?

So AF arrived this morning  felt mixed emotions really, glad we can get the ball rolling but still sad that our last natural attempt at a BFP didnt work, but did i really expect it to after all this time? ha silly really but i was still clinging onto hope!
Anyway onwards and upwards! Called Bourn this morning and they said that i am starting DR on Sunday June 16th so thats not long and im booked in on Fri 14th for the drugs teach and im thinking of taking hubs along for moral support!! 
Also asked on the phone if they had the results on the AMH test and she said they were all normal. HUGE relief!!! 

Welcome Floodster!! good luck with you cycle and welcome to our mini thread 
xxx


----------



## Floodster21

Hi twinkle,

Thank you for the welcome!

I took my DH to the teaching lesson, it was a good bit of morale support and makes him feel involved.

Day two of injections and going fine.  Full of cold though so not sure if the tiredness and headaches are coming from that or the injections.  Will keep drinking lots of water!! 

Not long until you get started then, the 17th will come round so fast.

Have not told work about IVF and hoping I won't need to.  Have you both told work?

Stay strong x x


----------



## Becks1981

Evening ladies ... Glad you're both ok ... Well done on doing your injections Rachel . 

Twinkle, that'll come round so quickly, glad AF has arrived . 

I took my DP along to the drugs teach and glad I did too ...

I had to do my injection in a pub loo tonight as I went to Wembley to watch the England game .. All went fine though thank goodness. 

I have told work as I work shifts around the clock and will need to take my injections at wok and wanted to make them aware in case I suffer any side effects - which at present I've been very lucky with!!

Keep smiling ladies as we're all in this together  x


----------



## Floodster21

One of the side effects has kicked in   I am soooooooo short tempered and I don't like it. I hope it passes soon  

Is anyone else suffering with anything x


----------



## Becks1981

Evening ladies ... How are you both doing?

How are your injections and side effects now Rachel?  I'm just feeling very tired all the time but that's it, so I'm very lucky on that score. 

Less than 2 weeks for you now Twinkle ... . 

I'm off to bed now so nu night xx


----------



## Lifestar

Floodster - hows the short temper? hope its passed, cant be easy when you know your not yourself!

Becs - Glad you seem to be getting along ok and its working out doing the injections at work etc.

Yes 9 sleeps and i start DR! OMG!!! cant believe its finally happening just so eager to get started now! have stocked the cupboards with loads of pineapple juice and 2 ltr bottles of water so i can take one with me everywhere i go!! i usually drink a min of 2lltr a day anyway but thought i'd treat myself to the bottled water rather than filling up and old plastic one from the fridge every day!!
Planning on drinking loads of milk too during the stim phase as that was suggested at the open day. 
Other than that i dont intend to do much but relax and take it as it comes, i might have some time each day with a hot water on lower belly during the stim phase. What are you thoughts on this?

sending luck!!!
xxx


----------



## Becks1981

Hey Twinkle

All going well although my bleed was tiny yesterday and BH are concerned that I may not have shed all my lining ... So if I don't bleed anymore by next Wednesday they're going to call me in for a baseline scan and blood test ... I hope everything's ok.

I really feel like drinking lots of water has benefitted me so ill always champion it!! I've been drinking milk too to try and get used to it as I don't usually have any apart from in hot drinks.

Those 9 sleeps will go sooo quickly and once you start, you won't believe how quickly everything comes round.

I'll keep you posted on what happens xx  xx


----------



## Floodster21

Hi ladies

Well the mood swings and crying fits have stopped thankfully but I too am sleeping lots. Injections are going fine too, I pretty much carry them round with me in a cool bag because I have to inject between 4 and 7pm and I am not generally home by then so use to injecting every where else.
I have got my blood test on Monday morning so hopefully I am ready to go onto stimming. I will keep you posted on the results, fingers crossed    

Been eating really well and exercising every night but bit worried that I have put 2lb on since Monday, not sure if it may be water retention though as I have been drinking lots  

Twinkle - not long now then until you start injecting, once you get the hang of it it's fine.

Becks - I to am due a bleed now but nothing has appeared yet.

Love all the smiley faces so thought I would add some new ones in ha 

Look after yourselves ladies and keep in touch


----------



## Becks1981

Hey Rachel ... The 2lbs could be muscle - especially if you've been excercising every night.  Also if you're due a bleed, it could be water retention like you say ... I wouldn't worry about it though. I was 4 days late with my bleed and then it was pretty non existent!!  The nurse said it may stop and start and the injections can make it late/early/lighter/heavier!!


----------



## Becks1981

*Twinkle/Lifestar & Floodster* how are you doing ladies??

How's DRing going Rachel?? Any side effects?

Lifestar - you confused me (doesn't take a lot) changing your screen name lol ... Not long till your drug teach now eeekkk ... How many sleeps to go now??

I found out my AMH is 5.3 when I spoke to the nurse today ... She said that 5 is classed as normal. So I'm now a little concerned as its only just above normal!! I start stimms this Thurs and will have my 1st monitoring scan on 19th June and EC should be WC 24th June .. All very exciting. Xxx


----------



## Floodster21

Hi ladies
How are you both?

DRIng is going ok, I am apparently not my normal self according to my husband because I am moody and short tempered. Had blood test today and I too start stimming on Thursday. A bit excited really, having blood tests every two days starting Saturday and then my first scan 20th so fingers crossed.  Becks it sounds like our cycles are very similar, hopefully good news for us both   

How many sleeps life star?


----------



## Floodster21

Hi ladies

First stimming injection done, wasn't hard as use to them now!  First blood test Saturday morning so see how it goes.

How are you both    

X x


----------



## Becks1981

Hey Floodster, I have just done my first stimms injection too ... Mine also went fine ... Felt a bit strange injecting twice hehe . Hope all goes well on Saturday xx


----------



## Lifestar

OMG girls!! Sorry for the absence it's a long story but I basically locked myself out the account as had been messing around With username and privacy settings etc and ended up locking myself out and had to wait for the moderator to email me back and grant access again!!
The last few weeks have been a nightmare but basically a family member has been sneakily reading my ff posts behind my back because they couldn't respect my privacy that we didn't want to tell people when the egg transfer date would be. Sounds like something off Jeremy Kyle lol it's been awful but I've had to just put it all to the back of my mind for now,      because the whole situation upset me so much I've got worried its going to ruin our IVF chances because I felt so stressed and upset by it all. I'm disgusted someone in my family would do that to me and hubs 
So I might not be able to give too much away but wanted to wish you both luck and im so pleased your out the DR stage and onto stims already, reassures me that DR won't be that bad! I start today  gonna do injections at 7.45pm each night as on tues I go yoga class which is 6-7.30 so was worried I would only just be home in time to do them but think I'm worrying too much!
We went for drugs teach and it was great, ec looking a bit earlier than expected so can't wait! Loving Bourn hall its so pretty. 
Hope your having nice weekend
Good luck!!!  
Xxxx


----------



## Lifestar

Oops sorry for all the good luck smilies! Didn't realise I'd popped them in the middle s


----------



## Becks1981

Lifestar ...OMG that's awful ... Y would they do that to you? You'll tell people in your own time and people should respect your wishes. Good luck for your first injection tonight ... U will be fine . 

Bourn Hall is wonderful I agree ... I've got my first monitoring scan this weds, ill keep you posted but everything is now moving so fast, it's crazy!! 

Take care and keep drinking all that water - I've found it really does help.  

Lots of   and   xxx


----------



## Lifestar

I know becs its been a nightmare.... Guess they just can't bear to not be involved dunno why I don't understand some people!!!!
Anyway on to the important stuff! What's the score with hot water bottle? I've just bought one incase of cramps but I'm wondering if its useful during stims?
Been drinking loads of water and pint of milk a day now for last few weeks, actually a bit worried I might have too much protein lol
Good luck for weds, how many days wait will it be in between AF arriving and monitoring scan?
Hoping your both Stimming well!!
Xxx


----------



## Becks1981

Lifestar - I'm sat at my in laws at the mo with a heat pack on my belly and a bottle of water by my feet hehe. I've only just started using a hot water bottle / heat pack when I started stimms as I hear it helps your follies grow. I've alao been thinking, I hope I haven't overdone it on the old protein lol ... 

Well my AF arrived 4 days late whilst I was DRing and it was light as it usually is. I didn't have a baseline scan as I'm NHS, so my first scan will be after 6 days on stimms. 

So what time have they told you to do your injections?  Ill be thinking of you xx


----------



## Lifestar

Becs - yes same here got a 2ltr bottle of water permanently by my side!!
They said between 6-8pm so ive gone for 7.45. Right well that's it! First DR injection done  feels good to get the ball rolling.
My cycles are short cycles and its day 19 today so hoping I won't be on DR for long.
How soon do you think I would expect to see side effects if there are any?
Happy Sunday!!
Xxxx


----------



## Becks1981

Congrats Lifestar .. You're off the mark  ... From reading different people's posts, it seems that everyone is different so it's hard to say. I had a headache the night of the first injection but that could be due to my first injection was fairly traumatic . 

I don't want to speak too soon but I have managed to dodge all side effects - I occasionally get a dull headache and feel tired but that's about it (touch wood) ... I was concerned they weren't working but the nurse said everyone reacts differently xxxx


----------



## Floodster21

Hi ladies, 

Life star- it sounds like you have had a tough time. People really need to respect your privacy at times like this.  How are the injections going? You soon get into the swing of it although my tummy is starting to get bruised now.

Started stimming last Thursday, Friday was a bad day with head and stomach aches but settled after that. Had first blood test on Saturday and they said I am responding so increased my dose to 450. Next blood test tomorrow and first scan on Thursday. Feeling really bloated today and sore   sorry to moan just feel like I could cry for no rason   

Becks you are so lucky having no side effects, the water really does help with the head aches though doesn't it! How you feeling about your scan? I am getting a bit nervous now.

Take care of yourselves


----------



## Lifestar

Hey girls,

Cant belive your stimming already this has flown by! Im ok thaks DR going great  Im just focusing on this for now! 


Floods sorry you had a bad day Friday, are you still feeling bloated now? Not long until your scan Thurs and hopefully the increased dose has worked, they know what they are doing so im sure you will have picked up! Sorry your emotional too, hope thats just the meds and it passes.

Bex - Good luck for scan 2mor! what time is it? Fingers and toes crossed that things are doing what they should!!

Thinking of you both
xxxx


----------



## Becks1981

Evening ladies ... Well I'm currently on my lunch break at work, finish at midnight tonight and then got to be up at 5:45 in the morning as my mum is taking me for my scan as my OH is on a course in Leamington Spa . My appt is at 8:45 ... I hope the scan shows what it should - I'm so concerned its not working or something is wrong as I feel so normal  and then back to work for 11am - I'm going to be one tires bunny ... But hopefully a happy one . 

Lifestar - I'm so pleased your DRing is going well - it will go so quickly for you xx

Floodster - how's stimms for you .  When do u get your blood test results back? Good luck for your scan on thurs xx

Keep  ladies xxx


----------



## Floodster21

Hey ladies  

Had blood test today and they want me to remain on 450. Feeling fine today, think some days are just worse than  others. Not bloated or stomach aches today so a bit strange.  Very nervous about Thursday now. My OH will struggle getting time off work as he has been to every appointment with me so may be going alone. May see if I can get my sister to come along. 

Becks, it sounds like your hospital is as far away as mine, mine is just over an hour drive so 7am blood tests are taking there toll  wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow   

Life star, your doing the best thing just staying focused, I have learnt to take each day as it comes

Hoping and praying for positive results for us all


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hello ladies 
I hope you are all well and finding your way around the site

As this is the Introductions area, we try to discourage chat threads from starting, as there is a high turnover of newbies joining who need our help to search the site for advice and support. Once the mods have left relevant links, we like to encourage you to pop into other areas and make new friends in similar situations to yourselves.

It's nice that you all want to keep in touch, so please have a look in areas such as

IVF General chat ~ CLICK HERE
Cycle buddies - CLICK HERE
Bourn Hall Cambridge - CLICK HERE

Dont forget that you can send pm's to each other by clicking on their name on the left hand side

Take care and I wish you all luck and babydust 

Sue


----------



## Becks1981

Cheers Sue ... Really sorry xx

Ladies I'm in the bourn hall thread and the June/July cycle buddies xx


----------



## Lifestar

No worries girls, i wont be using the open forums anymore anyway  :-(

But I will PM you both and so i can keep in touch xxx


----------

